Ask HN: What is work-life balance for you? - danr4
======
xtreak29
My current employer's workday requires only 7 hours per day and the commute
time is also around 1 hour up and down that leaves me a lot of time to work on
stuff that I love to do. I read books, write code for fun and so on. When it
comes to running a family then it matters more since you have dependents that
need your time more than ever. Work life balance for me mostly matters on less
work that I need to bring home so that I can focus on stuff that I care about.

I also find more satisfaction in doing work that impact people like a patch
that helps the other developer in a certain tool and so on that further
increases the interest and responsibility in my work that also has a positive
feel on my life that I did something worthwhile today. Different people that
satisfaction in different ways of work that they are willing to spend time on.

------
amerf1
Work takes up a significant portion of the day, I am working a typical 9 to 5
job and adding the commute (which is about 2 hours). Does't give me much time
to do any side projects, however recently I figured that I can overstay at
work to work on my side projects and then do the commute

~~~
jotjotzzz
Though this sounds good, I would frown on doing this. Companies often state
that any work produced 'at work' does not but belongs to you but belongs to
the company. I would go to a Starbucks or some other place where you can do
your side projects.

